

Rotating Quine - anathem
http://mamememo.blogspot.com/2010/09/qlobe.html

======
auxbuss
For many, quine = young woman

If you've ever been to Aberdeen, the one in Scotland, then you'll know that
they have a very distinctive accent. They also have a wide ranging, and pretty
much universally used dialect called Doric.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mid_Northern_Scots>

Doric has some fabulous words. Quine, which is in common use, is not really
one of them, I'd say, but here's a decent list, and remember this is how the
taxi driver will talk to you when you get of the plane/train:

<http://www.aboutaberdeen.com/doric.php>

He'll probably say: Far y'ga'ahn?

For the record, a boy is a loon, and a bloke is a teuchter, a great word you
hear all the time.

But what the heck a rotating quine is, I have no idea.

~~~
javert
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quine_(computing)>

In computing, a quine is a computer program which produces a copy of its own
source code as its only output.

------
h4n
Check out Endoh's fantastic Rubykaigi presentation:
<http://mamememo.blogspot.com/2010/08/rubykaigi-2010.html>.

He shows, among other things, ASCII-art quines with background music, and a
hello world program in Ruby with only underscores.

------
ultrasaurus
I'm dumbfounded. That is literally the most beautiful code I've ever seen.

~~~
vecter

      (lambda (x) (x x))(lambda (x) (x x))

------
kd0amg
So it is using the value of v to generate the next world map?

